# eyes in the river toledo



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

_hello i have a few things to add. i catch 90% of my fish in the spring river run here in toledo, and a good 40% of them come from a little known place called the toledo edison coal plant discharge. i was just there last night and had a few on but because of a bad reel that would not give drag i lost all 5 of them but i have to say they are there,:idea: :idea: just not real thick yet, just my 2 cents_


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks for the tip there pjc600 ! Welcome to the site. The best outdoors site on the web as a matter of fact !


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 23, 2001)

Welcome to the site PJC.

I have heard about the Edison discharge on the Maumee, but I'm unsure on its exact location. Is it near the mouth, across from a large island? Where is the nearest boat ramp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baitwell (Dec 31, 2005)

you can get there on bayshore road. you can walk the trail that leads to discharge or use the boat ramp. 

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?z=17&n=4618109&e=297645&s=25&size=l&u=2&layer=DRG25


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

dont use the boat ramp there for enything bigger than u want to get out and push!!!

we go in a 20 foot lund. and have to use the collins park boat ramp in toledo, summit st point place. go out the river clear man maid island take a hard right run about 20 yards from shore there is more watter there than u think 5-6 feet and take another hard right and follow the current up to the plant stay to the right and go in. but if you go out in the lake and go at the power plant you will hit rock piles i would have to show u the channel but it is there once u got it on gps it easy 5 min ride out of cullins park. 

you guys can call me i dont mind putting my # here and i would not mind showing guys around plenty there to be had 419 283 3154 sprint pcs and i have ready link {sprints walki service} ptt

have fun all look to see you there if you see a 20 foot lund pro walie boat out there yell at me and i come show you around

update--
i have made some pics for u guys from my garmin map source program but i can not upload them i cant figure it out but you can e -mail me and ill send them to ya
[email protected]


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

i will be there this up coming thursday and friday march 9,10 

*for as long as it takes to get our 8 fish a day 2 people*


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

You guys chucking body baits or getting jiggy with it??????

just got a new rod/reel combo that I'm itching to try out....


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Any places here that can be fished from shore or by wading? I fish Maumee/Perrysburg in the spring, but would like to use my annual, non-resident Ohio license elsewhere. Also, does this area get any fall action like up in Luna Pier?


Thanks,


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

ya u can park on bayshore rd there is a parking lot and walk the trail out to the discharge then u can wade in lots of people do it that way i just perfer a boat.

as far a fall gos i dont really know but there are fish there all the time as far a what they are i dont know


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

well boys just got back from the discharge i should have known better what a waste of time, but being on the watter is always better than being at home.

enyway we caught fish but not the eyes, huge shad and the biggest carp i ever had. oh and i forgot my buddy had a huge carp on after like 5 min battle we get it to the back of the boat i get the net is so big it would not fit into it. third try i get it in try to lift it out and the hook lets go right into my face in the cheek lucky no hook to dig out but that 5/8 leadhead hit like mike tyson i saw stars and everything........very close call!!!!!!!!!

we did see on the way out where the eyes where hiding they are at the end of the island sitting in 5 feet of water we would have stoped but it was hailing or freezing rain we had to leave it was way late and getting bad out wind switched and those ice pellets hurt your eyes at 60 mph...well to bed i go l8ter.....5:01 am.......


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

hopefully this weather goes north and south of us. if so ill be out again tonight ill leave about 12:00am, my buddy works second shift so we go alot at night crazy you say well i must be because i like it and it works...............got to love g.p.s. it saves lives and money.....and gets me #$%^ loads of fish............ok here is the place where i seen all the fish on the fish finder there was so many fish on the screen it was almost all green i mean really stacked up!!!!!!!


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

yep the weather will work with me i cant wait ohhhhh i cant wait ill update as soon as i get back


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

How is the mouth of the Maumee for little boats? I've got a 12 foot V hull rowboat with a 5 1/2 hp outboard. Is that enough boat and motor to come back upstream to the ramp by the wastewater plant?

Lindsey


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

well we move around with a troling moter that is saposed to be like a 5 hp moter so i would say yes we dont have a problem with a 20 foot lund on troling moter power alone it will go up stream and pretty fast to.....as far as the row boat goes you should be fine as long as u go with no wind,i would launch that boat at the park right by the power plant on bayshore rd oregon


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

oh i mis read that u talking the river current um i dont know about that the muddy maume is powerfull make shure u have some other boat with u if u try


----------



## anmetcalf (Mar 6, 2006)

pjc how was the fishing yesterday?


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

3/9 crap----3/10 ok 2 jacks in the bay on the rock bar-----3/12 2 male 1 female up river bluegrass island


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

3/13 edison three 2 female 1 bigger 9+lb[no scale] one jack nice size to ......water is going out tonight nice time to hit some im going back with waders tonight and tomarow


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

3/14 nothing nada zilch skunked!!.... 3/15 2 steelhead nice what great fun!!.....3/16 bigest carp ever need a scale!! a few hits in the bay but only fished for 4 hours all in lake


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

*ok new year any info??*


----------

